#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Hello everybody

## Kerrigan

Hello everybody, my name is Ellie but you can call me Kerrigan. I'm new to writing, so don't expect me to be any good at it for a while  :XD: 

I was interested in getting into the writing scene for a hobby, and my brother InfraredHero suggested I join this website, so here I am.

I really like science fiction, so i have a feeling you will see me doing a bunch of that. Especially if there are any starcraft stories to join. I love that crap. *points at username*
I also enjoy lovecraftian horror and long walks on the beach. Lol

My schedule is generally pretty open, so I hope to be able to be active here and make writing and roleplaying a big hobby of mine in the future. If there are any tips and tricks you can give me about anything, I would love that so much <3

Thanks, love.

----------


## Kris

Welcome to RPA  ::):

----------


## Alura

Welcome, Kerrigan! Lovely to meet you!  :>:3: 

You may not realise this yet, but your brother is kind of a big deal in the furniture realm. You basically just became Princess of the Ottoman Empire. I know it's daunting, but you'll undoubtedly live up to the responsibility!  :laughing:

----------


## Dnafein

Spoiler:  Dna's Welcome Center located inside 






So you found us. This collection of odd balls and nutcases some of us  home. Whither you're an old hand, or a fresh fish to roleplaying; You will likely find what you are looking for. Either way there's a few things that you should be made aware of.


First of all, you have likely realized that your name is a different color than everyone else's. The yellowish  simply means your new. Unfortunately it comes with some limitations, however it is fairly easy to graduate to full member. All you have to do is be active; Easiest way is to mess around Downtown, play some games, hangout or ask some questions and you'll be orange in no time.

Now that that's outta the way, gotta point you in the direction of a few important things. First of course are the rules. These are pretty basic, but designed to ensure everyone has a good time. The Staff are *SUPER* helpful and are always willing to answer any questions. In the case that you suspect your question has already been asked there are a number of guides and FAQs. Including this one which includes the commands for making your posts more awesome. (I.E. spoilers, images, and links.)


So you are obviously here to do some roleplaying. If you see one you want to join, best thing to do is to post in the OOC thread asking if they are still accepting players. Most of our gm's tend to say yes, though some games actually fill up. If you are looking to recruit players for an rp you can look for interest here. If no one joins don't give up hope. Things could be slow, or players could be wary. Try joining an active existing rp and building up some rapport, or looking for a co-gm to help work the bugs out of your recruitment drive. 

If groups aren't your thing you can try the 1x1 section. The staff typically prefers you to post 1x1 requests in the private sector. (See what i did there?) This section tends to always be buzzing, so if your looking to build relationships to help get a group rp started this might be the place to look for friends.

There are other types of rps available. We do have a battle section where you can pit your character against others. There is also a world building section that you can use to build your own world or alter a fan favorite for you to run arouthoug; Keep in mind though, you need a committed group to even start a Persistent World.

That about covers it. So I'm gonna go rp or hit up downtown. So uh… see you around….


Signed,

----------


## Azazeal849

Hi Kerrigan, welcome to our little corner of the Koprulu sector.

If it's sci fi RPs you're looking for, you can join one here! Horror RPs to join can be found here.

Other helpful links are the requests forum where you can find and make requests for any kind of group RP, and the private forum where you can find and post requests for 1-on-1 RPs. 

Alternatively, go downtown and join in some silly posting games!

----------

